# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Vintage motorcycle sidecar camper - photos

## Jon

Vintage motorcycle sidecar camper. Strange conglomeration of both technology and participants. Was this advertised when it was taboo to show a man and a woman in a bed together?












Previously:

Motorcycle sidecar horse trailer - GIF
1922 motorcycle sidecar police booking cage - photo
Steerable motorcycle sidecar racing - photo

----------

baja (May 15, 2019),

Daturat100r (May 15, 2019),

Kingly (May 23, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (May 19, 2019),

olderdan (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (May 14, 2019),

Wildwilly (Dec 29, 2021)

----------


## drivermark

Can anyone tell me what kind of motorcycle that is? I do not recognize it. 

Thanks

----------


## jimfols

> Can anyone tell me what kind of motorcycle that is? I do not recognize it. 
> 
> Thanks



What motorcycle?

----------

mwmkravchenko (May 19, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 15, 2019),

volodar (May 18, 2019)

----------


## olderdan

> Can anyone tell me what kind of motorcycle that is? I do not recognize it. 
> 
> Thanks



_Its a 650cc single cylinder Panther favorite among sidecar users although I know someone who rides one solo.
They used to joke about them firing every third lamp post._

----------


## Toolmaker51

> What motorcycle?



Indeed! jimfols asks "What motorcycle?". My impulse was look closer; that didn't help.

The first pic, blonde uses bike as a ladder, these days she'd be decried for placement on a pedestal, reduced to a sex object.
Bite me. She's cute and tall. One is mechanically inclined enough for detaching wheel and fender. 
In the side car mode a kid rides with the brunette, again when the shade is being adjusted. 
Give him a quarter; "off for the movies there sonny!".

Reminds me [in reverse] of the old bachelor fisherman, runs personal ad "New female companion sought; healthy must cook, clean, and have a nice boat."
"Send pictures of boat."

"In search of Female companion cyclist. . ." In her case, when the Panther craps out, put up the tent, await AAA.

----------

mwmkravchenko (May 19, 2019),

Slim-123 (May 16, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> _Its a 650cc single cylinder Panther favorite among sidecar users although I know someone who rides one solo.
> They used to joke about them firing every third lamp post._



Favorite because a 650cc single has better torque for the added weight?

----------


## Jon

Modern times.

----------

baja (May 17, 2019),

mklotz (May 18, 2019),

mwmkravchenko (May 19, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 18, 2019),

Seedtick (May 17, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

I hope she has GP shifting when she starts banging up shifts.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> I hope she has GP shifting when she starts banging up shifts.



Nope. Standard shift on those CSC RX300.

https://www.cscmotorcycles.com/defau...=xNewInventory

----------

jimfols (May 18, 2019)

----------


## mwmkravchenko

Proof they made them as cute in years past. And they actually wore clothes !

----------


## Toolmaker51

I recalled instantly making the same observation;
post #5 of http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/m...t-device-59846

that "you can visualize my Kate Jackson lookalike riding, long dark hair trailing behind, running it through the gears.
Horses or motorcycles; nothing more beautiful than when ridden by a woman."

----------

Loose Ctrl (May 20, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Is there support for a "Women" subforum? We just started a Tool Restorations subforum. A Basic Homemade Tools subforum is next up. After that, I'll probably split some new subforums out of the Tool Talk subforum; maybe start with a few like Machine GIFs, Cutaways, Catastrophes/Disasters/Explosions. Stuff that is tangentially tool related, that provides good grist for the discussion mill. Posts featuring women are obviously well-received here. This would give us an opportunity to expand into Off-Topic-ish discussions (which exist at all popular forums), without straying too far into political rants.

The Women subforum could feature historical and modern photographs and vids of CLOTHED women. There are plenty of other places on the net to find the naked variety; and yes, a bathing suit counts as "clothes". There would be a tool tie-in, but it wouldn't be exclusive to only tool stuff. There would be things like women working, women in the military, and just GIFs featuring women.

There simply aren't enough women here to be offended - we're likely well over 99% male, and that's common for DIY forums. I also 100% disagree with the current societal trend against what is termed as "objectifying" women; in fact I think it's culturally dangerous to downplay beauty of any sort.

Sample content would look like this:


WWII female Russian sniper group photo:
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg



These "women closing trunk door" vids were trendy a while back:



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Women working content would look like this:
Switching clerk at the Western Union telegraph office. 1943.
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...k_fullsize.jpg



Example of automotive content with women, in historical context:

Marilyn Monroe and 1951 Pontiac Chieftain:
Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...n_fullsize.jpg


Hurst girls on race day:



Example Women GIFs content:


Your browser does not support the video tag.




Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 19, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I wouldn't vote to initiate a forum, despite my "Horses or motorcycles..." [post #11 this thread] comment, a rifle or Pontiac is decent ornamentation as well. 
But. . .
Personally, it's when a tie-in occurs, I find most compelling. A thread might be seen as objectification just as interjection could be. Not counting some of the Rosie Riveter photographs, the unstaged female equalizes their skill _and emphasizes_ natural beauty. When discussing Rosie or counterpart Aerial Transport Pilots, those as subjects helped make both genders accept the fact women weren't predestined to a broom, menu orders, or answering phones.
And I've known scores of astoundingly talented, interesting, beautiful and irreplaceable females. 
I viewed the content offered once more. The difference we all know hinges in our reaction; is it appreciation or thrill first?

----------


## mklotz

The Russian sniper ladies were a lethal bunch. The highest scorer, Lyudmila Pavlichenko, had 309 kills to her credit. More here...

https://mashable.com/2016/07/30/soviet-women-snipers/

And yes, indeed, a women's subforum would be a very good thing. And, just in case you have any doubts about the ability of the fairer sex to do incredible feats of mechanical engineering, take a look at Cherry Hill's faboulous models.




More here...

Â» Cherryâs Model Engines, The Story of the Remarkable Cherry Hill

I have a copy of the book and can recommend it highly. It should be sold with drool catchers :-)

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

I do prefer the pre 70's era ladies over the modern day alternative.

Pics clickable for larger size.





And one fashioned properly for an evening out.

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 20, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> I do prefer the pre 70's era ladies over the modern day alternative.
> 
> Pics clickable for larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one fashioned properly for an evening out.



Pic #2 with the 2 gals working the turret lathe reminded me of the many times My wife worked the tail turret while I worked forward on my old #5 W&S. You could really multitask those old machines. Just as happy hogging off as they were doing micro fine

----------

Loose Ctrl (May 21, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 20, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Russian Berezka dancers.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 21, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

There is no way those dancers are moving on their own. The glide is too perfect the rotational spin is too perfect given that there is no discernable movement of their feet showing in the gowns or body movement betrayal It may be possible though if they are on roller skates I guess but even then the best of skaters usually show at least some betrayal of movement in their shoulders heads torsos or a slight flick of their gowns.
I would love to watch a rehearsal for this

----------


## Loose Ctrl

I can't speak for that video clip but there is a type of Russian ballerina dance that is very similar. From my understanding it takes a hell of a lot of talent and practice to get it right and keep the movements just so.

----------


## Jon

I'm guessing skill + shoes/stage interface + specialty garments.

How else? Magnets?

----------


## Jon

Another explanation for those Berezka dance moves?



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

> Another explanation for those Berezka dance moves?
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/woman_spinning_on_stool.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



I think the girl in #12 'Switching clerk at the Western Union telegraph office. 1943'
was way more appealing and would never lower herself to this level.

----------

Loose Ctrl (May 26, 2019)

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Sep 4, 2019),

baja (Sep 4, 2019),

rlm98253 (Sep 3, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 3, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 3, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> 



At first I thought this must be a tow behind camper with the bike parked beside it then I noticed the exhaust pipe is on the left side of the bike

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## Karl_H

> Another explanation for those Berezka dance moves?
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/woman_spinning_on_stool.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Euler's disk in reverse!

----------


## drivermark

> At first I thought this must be a tow behind camper with the bike parked beside it then I noticed the exhaust pipe is on the left side of the bike



Look close there are pipes on both sides

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Sep 10, 2019),

baja (Sep 15, 2019),

DakotaDave (Sep 10, 2019),

jimfols (Sep 9, 2019),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 9, 2019),

Slim-123 (Sep 10, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 9, 2019),

Tule (Sep 10, 2019)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Is that a VW engine on the bike as well?

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> Is that a VW engine on the bike as well?



Looks like it too wide to be a BMW and the valve covers are wrong for a BMW or Motoguzzi

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Oh it's absolutely not a Guzzi. I've got a '72 Ambassador in the garage. (sadly mostly in pieces now. Someday I'll get her back together...)

----------


## somyunguy

> Is that a VW engine on the bike as well?



Yes , nothing new, back in the late 60's early 70's I remember a fellow mated a 1600 Vw beetle motor to a BMW boxer gearbox, had to extend the frame a tad but squeezed it in. Ran well as I recall.
We were in awe, that is until the advent of the Honda 750 K0. 
Vw clutches and Bmw are so similar in design it's almost a no brainer.
Back then I was riding a BSA 650 Lightning.
Funny that , I now have a Buell XB9 Lightning!

----------


## baja

Definitely looks like a VW dual-port intake manifold and cylinder head.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Wrong carbureation for a stock Beemer. Has what looks like a turbo, kinda iffy for an aircooled motor. Commercial fork tubes and lowers in a custom triple tree, talk about w-i-d-e glide! Hope he'd gotten rake and trail engineering from someone like Tony Foale. Without bothering to find side view, motor is awful high in a two wheeled frame. The common goal; to position crankshaft centerline below plane of axles. A big deal for a longitudinal crank, in right and left turns. Torque lays you down one way and lifts you up in the other, especially shaft driven rear wheels. And that square front tire? :Headshake:  It'll make real turns real fun all on it's own, neutralized somewhat by side car.

----------


## somyunguy

Twin port Vw motor , no turbo, Honda 43 mm forks probably from a 750 F1 , Turn signals and switch gear from the same machine Speedo also Honda , 500/4 most likely. Turbo's are fitted to air cooled motors very commonly , Subaru , and Vw performance builds. Aside from the wide tyres this would be no different to ride than a Guzzi or 1000RS Beemer , steering head angle notwithstanding.

----------


## skibo

Yes that is a VW opposed twin engine hooked up to either a Moto Guzzi or BMW gear box and drive train!

----------


## Rattlerjake

There's no towhitch on the back of the bike either!

----------


## Rattlerjake

And it's a VW pickup at that!

----------


## Jon

Scooter version.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 19, 2019)

----------


## Zydeker

> Can anyone tell me what kind of motorcycle that is? I do not recognize it. 
> 
> Thanks



That Sir is A BSA 650 Twin Cylinder Gold Star. Not sure of the year, probably late 50's early 60's

----------

